# HID kit for a frontier



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

does it exist??


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

ive heard it only exsists in the hymaliya's.



THE SHOCKER!!!1



edit: in other words, check out the sticky three posts up


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there are no " HID KITS " for the frontier... what you can do is do a retrofit into your current headlights with a bixenon hid projector from either an audi or bmw .

there are the aftermarket kits that produce alot of glare and not as much useful light as the projectors and proper hid reflectors provide.


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

sorry, didnt see the newbie HID thread.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Tha Sheep said:


> sorry, didnt see the newbie HID thread.


it ok .. if you got more questions let me know ill be more than happy to help.


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

I just want some brightness to come from the sheep's eyes. I have the silverstar headlights in there now, and to me they still look stock.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Tha Sheep said:


> I just want some brightness to come from the sheep's eyes. I have the silverstar headlights in there now, and to me they still look stock.


post a pic of your headlights so i can see exactly what your talkin about...

and also for the HID kit and retro be ready to fork over alot of money for the brightness your looking for.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

you have the headlight covers dont you? those make a big difference at night.


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

I know the covers make a difference and if I get these new headlight assemblies I will no longet have need for the covers. 

I will wash the truck and take some new pics this week, hopefully if it doesnt rain.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

or just buy a plug n play HID kit... however those on a truck will blind anything no matter what.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> or just buy a plug n play HID kit... however those on a truck will blind anything no matter what.


i highly disagree... those plug and play kit are terrible not only are they " illegal " but they do more harm than good.
and about the light output i see what your car headlights looks like now.. if you remove those covers ( the black ones) if you have them they would look brighter.. those black covers really affect the light output.


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

I understand the blackouts affect the light output, thats why I use my fogs as my primary headlight while the covers are on. But my question is, what headlights out there will give me the brightest output, even through the blackouts, if I decide not to get the new black housing assemblies?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You can either go for the retrofit or check out the Sylvania Xenarc X1010 HID driving light system. Comes with 2 lights, ballasts, and wiring. Mount those and you could use those on the street since they are street legal and have HID's for much less money. I believe they are 300 bucks.


----------



## nancito (Dec 1, 2005)

I found the X1010's for $299 shipped @ http://www.suvlights.com/product_info.php?products_id=46 with shipping code suvlights951. Does that sound good?




asleepz said:


> You can either go for the retrofit or check out the Sylvania Xenarc X1010 HID driving light system. Comes with 2 lights, ballasts, and wiring. Mount those and you could use those on the street since they are street legal and have HID's for much less money. I believe they are 300 bucks.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that sounds like a good deal.


----------



## nancito (Dec 1, 2005)

thanks for the response. i haven't had aftermarket auxiliary lights for a while, do you know what you can do to prevent them from being jittery while driving? on my previous truck (numerous years ago), the lights that were mounted on my brush guard suffered from vibration, making the lighting look jittery while driving. it was annoying for me and i'm sure it was for the people that saw me coming.


----------

